# Safety of Chemical Snail Treatment?



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

How safe are chemical snail treatments with piranhas? Is it something that is risky to use or is it completely safe with recommended dosage?

thanks

Alex


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Most snail treatments are copper based because it kills invertebrates as well as being a very good parasiticide. Unfortunately, copper is toxic to fish and even more toxic in soft, acidic water. I would not use them because I am unsure of the copper sensitivity of piranha.


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

ok, thanks for the reply

I'll avoid that course of action unless its a last resort.....

will be dipping new plants in future..... lesson learned!


----------

